# Best Buns for Pulled Pork?



## the ramblin pit

Hello!

I am currently baking my first loaf of bread and it got me wondering about buns. What does everyone prefer when it comes to buns for their pulled pork sandwiches? I do not put a lot of sauce on my pulled pork so they are not overly sloppy, what would everyone recommend?

I own a BBQ catering company and I struggle locally to find a baker who is easy to deal with. If I can narrow down a good recipe I may get into baking my own buns for smaller gigs.

Thanks for your input!

Matt from The Ramblin' Pit


----------



## pc farmer

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113196/amish-white-sandwich-bread

Works great for buns.  The recipe will make 2 buns or 1 loaf and 6 buns.

Heres a thread i done on it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160709/rollers-buns


----------



## marauder

we really  like the Pepperidge Farms onion  buns classic! especially on pulled pork a pulled chicken !


----------



## daveomak

I like the Ciabatta Square rolls....  about 4" square.... come in lots of flavors......  OR....  Potato Rolls.....


----------



## foamheart

If I don't make my own













018.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 22, 2014






I like Kaiser rolls. Because....... They are generally smaller and lighter than regular hamburger buns. Smaller helps conserve the pulled pork and lighter means they soak up twice as much juice. I also like that brown sugar or malted taste in the Kaiser rolls with the pulled pork.

They squish down and absorb that delicious juice ............ They are just like little clouds of heavenly  goodness.

Its just my opinion and we all know what opinions are like, right?


----------



## ajbert

For not making my own I highly recommend toasted onion rolls.  Best I've found for pulled pork or sloppy joes for that matter.


----------



## forest walker

Pretzel Rolls!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chef willie

Yeah, like the onion rolls for my burgers and PP sammys. However, if you are doing catering gigs I might suggest considering those new 'slider' size buns that are popular now. Might be easier for folks to manage at an affair and also being smaller will increase your yield. In my town we have 2 bread outlet stores that I visit regularly. Nothing wrong with the bread, stores pull them way before the 'sell by' dates though so the public can score a reduced price by going to the outlet store. They often carry items I never see in the local markets, often specifically made for restaurants.......Willie


----------



## superdave

DaveOmak said:


> I like the Ciabatta Square rolls.... about 4" square.... come in lots of flavors...... OR.... Potato Rolls.....


I like the ciabatta rolls as well for a little firmer roll.  If I want a soft roll, I go with something like a sweet French so that it will still hold up whether sauced or not.  IMO, too many of the buns like Hawaiian rolls fall apart too easily with a loaded sandwich.


----------



## renorose

King Arthur recipes are consistent, easy to navigate and often have extra tips that make things turn out wonderful every time.  <http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/beautiful-burger-buns-recipe>

Good Luck!!


----------



## sawhorseray

renorose said:


> King Arthur recipes are consistent, easy to navigate and often have extra tips that make things turn out wonderful every time.  <http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/beautiful-burger-buns-recipe>
> 
> Good Luck!!


I found a bread roll recipe some time back that I've become real fond of and pretty darned consistent with using. I clicked on the King Arthur link and like the way that recipe looks, going to give it a shot in a day or so. Thanks, RAY


----------



## ak1

I like pre packed kaiser buns that I get at a local grocery store. I've tried fresh baked from various bakeries in the area, but to me theyre just not right.


----------



## welshrarebit

SuperDave said:


> I like the ciabatta rolls as well for a little firmer roll.  If I want a soft roll, I go with something like a sweet French so that it will still hold up whether sauced or not.  IMO, too many of the buns like Hawaiian rolls fall apart too easily with a loaded sandwich.



I'll take a portugeuse sweet roll with anything!!! 

Anyone else think it's odd that there's no such thing as "Hawaiian" bread in Hawaii? Lol


----------

